
GamesBeat managing editor Jason Wilson’s favorite games of 2018 - sahin-boydas
https://venturebeat.com/2018/12/27/gamesbeat-managing-editor-jason-wilsons-favorite-games-of-2018/
======
ayakura
Oh hey MTG:A finally made someone's list! This was the first card game I have
played in a while, having dabbled in Hearthstone before and disliked
Blizzard's aesthetic choices. There's something about MTGA that I can't put a
finger on in terms of design that's so "attractive" and makes me come back to
it every 2 days.

I honestly can't wait to see what WOTC will do to make it shine as an Esport.
Hopefully something unique.

